# Best bit for Reining



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

*I was wondering what is the best bit to use for reining?*​


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

There is no one bit that is the best. It comes down to the horse and what THAT horse needs. Most of mine will run in just about any bit. I tend to like one with a higher port as it give more of a single to the horse with very little movement.


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> There is no one bit that is the best. It comes down to the horse and what THAT horse needs. Most of mine will run in just about any bit. I tend to like one with a higher port as it give more of a single to the horse with very little movement.


 
I agree it definitely depends on the horse.

My mare liked to gap at the mouth because of other issues, and we finally found a bit or two she was good in so those are the ones we started showing in.

For my mare (remember this is specifically for her).
I love to warm her up in a correction with a medium port. And my favourit bit to show her in is a lower port than that, we have two that a similar and she goes great in them. 
We tried everything on her, high/medium/low port, spoon bit, c-port. We play around till we found stuff she liked. And then we didn't use it to show in.

My show bit is pretty much the bit I put her on and start to warm up and then go show. Not the one I ride on an every day basis, especially not at shows. 

But you really just need to play around with it and figure out what works for your own horse.


----------

